# Dog Head Golden Retriever (SNL)



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I haven't watched SNL in probably 20 years, This was funny!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

This was so good. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

goldielynn said:


> This was so good. Thanks for sharing!!


can Windsor’s next audition be for SNL?!


----------



## GoldieCallie (Oct 19, 2021)

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Coastal Pup said:


> can Windsor’s next audition be for SNL?!


That would be a goal of ours for sure! He's getting practice and training in now -- let's see if he can make the jump to TV! 

Right now, he's not as well-behaved as that golden though... hahaha!


----------



## Rion05 (Jan 4, 2016)

I particularly liked the part where he's eating the sandwich! Hilarious!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes Me Too ! and then looking for the sandwich parts on the floor while de-fusing the bomb


----------

